# Cycle Advice



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2006)

As pointed out today in another thread, to properly attempt to give advice on gear use, it requires a specific information from the person requesting it and intending to use the advice provided through this forum. 

Effective today, Tuesday, August 22. 2006, in order to post a request for advice or feedback for anabolics usage, _you must provide the following info_ in your initial post to your thread topic:

1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6)  Cycle Goals

Any specific questions you might have should be slanted to us reviewing your suggested cycle program. Do not expect us to fill in the blanks for you.  

We expect you to have at the very least a rudimentary understanding of the compounds used; typical combinations employed;  pre-cycle preparation and in-cycle / post-cycle supplemental support; AAS administration route; and knowledge of on-cycle specific dietary requirements. 

It is your responsibility to educate yourself on the short- and long-term health and legal risks associated with AAS use.

*Posts without this info will be deleted.*

Any other members that visit the Anabolic forum and see posts without this information, please direct them to this thread. 

Thanks.


----------

